
Reddit year in review – Out with 2016, in with 2017 - bemmu
https://www.reddit.com/r/announcements/comments/5q4qmg/out_with_2016_in_with_2017/
======
codr4life
Reddit is a shark pool from my experience, the contrast to Hacker News is
night and day. I pray that 2017 is the year when sharing ideas openly and
expressing diverging opinions on Reddit leads to interesting discussions
rather than bullying and insults.

